# New Battery Needed



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Tried to use the GTR today and it's dead. Warning light on Ctek. 

New battery needed. 

What's current best battery going? 

Yellow Top? And if so where from?

Ta in advance


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

check below , some recent good advice on batteries.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/493041-2009-gtr-battery-draining-even-if-trickle-charge-2.html


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Chronos said:


> check below , some recent good advice on batteries.
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/493041-2009-gtr-battery-draining-even-if-trickle-charge-2.html


Ta very much


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Chronos said:


> check below , some recent good advice on batteries.
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/493041-2009-gtr-battery-draining-even-if-trickle-charge-2.html


I've gone for the yuasa from halfords. Can pick up in my lunch hour and fit tomorrow. 

Cash back and trade card brings it in at just about £60. (That's if price match doesn't work)

Ta


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

misters3 said:


> I've gone for the yuasa from halfords. Can pick up in my lunch hour and fit tomorrow.
> 
> Cash back and trade card brings it in at just about £60. (That's if price match doesn't work)
> 
> Ta


That's what I fitted not long after I got my gtr.
They seem to be the world's biggest battery manufacturer that no one has ever heard of.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

If anybody needs a new battery get one of these:
Advanced Battery Supplies 154XD
48AH, 430CCA , 5 yr warranty, £60 incl next day delivery.
It turns my GTR over much better than any of the Bosch batteries I've fitted previously.


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

I bought a standard Halfords one but my wife uses the car daily but only a short drive and after a weekend of no use it does seem a bit slow, I do use a ctek most weekends but will be looking for a yellow top with more cranking amps.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

barry P. said:


> If anybody needs a new battery get one of these:
> Advanced Battery Supplies 154XD
> 48AH, 430CCA , 5 yr warranty, £60 incl next day delivery.
> It turns my GTR over much better than any of the Bosch batteries I've fitted previously.


Since my yellow top battery died, as the R35 had been standing for 6 months (dead engine) I've got in a bosch s4 021 , But I'm sure it doesnt crank as well as the yellow top did, maybe I should try a 154XD thanks.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Chronos said:


> Since my yellow top battery died, as the R35 had been standing for 6 months (dead engine) I've got in a bosch s4 021 , But I'm sure it doesnt crank as well as the yellow top did, maybe I should try a 154XD.... Where's best to get one? thanks.


They come direct from Advanced Battery Supplies, you can order online and they courier out the following day, definitely much better battery than the Bosch, I have this fitted on my GTR and Evo now.

Link: https://advancedbatterysupplies.co.uk


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

barry P. said:


> They come direct from Advanced Battery Supplies, you can order online and they courier out the following day, definitely much better battery than the Bosch, I have this fitted on my GTR and Evo now.
> 
> Link: https://advancedbatterysupplies.co.uk


thanks! am tempted to get a 154XD, but have just had the Bosch S4 021 installed last week as me yellow top was dead, typical! ha

I can see why, i maybe think the Bosch S4 021 doesnt crank, the R35 as well for me personally. Check it below, yellow top has the highest crank but not far off the 154XD, and the Bosch S4 021 Crank CCa is a lot lower, with the 154XD having the best capacity

*OPTIMA®* YellowTop- *Cranking CCA (SAE): 460 / Capacity (Ah) 41*
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/242793-optima-yellow-top-gtr-battery-offer.html

*ADVANCED 154XD* - *Cranking - CCA (SAE): 430 / Capacity (Ah) 48*
https://advancedbatterysupplies.co.uk/product/154-type-extra-heavy-duty-advanced-xd-car-battery/

*Bosch S4 021 - Cranking CCA (SAE): 330 / Capacity (Ah) 45*
https://advancedbatterysupplies.co.uk/product/bosch-s4021-car-battery/


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

barry P. said:


> If anybody needs a new battery get one of these:
> Advanced Battery Supplies 154XD
> 48AH, 430CCA , 5 yr warranty, £60 incl next day delivery.
> It turns my GTR over much better than any of the Bosch batteries I've fitted previously.


Chronos, my Evo had eaten the Yellow Top and, as they are a PITA to charge, I went for the ABS 154XD rather than another Yellow Top. Considerably cheaper and more than enough CCA for the Evo or GTR, and easy to charge ...

Managed to charge the YT and will keep it as a back-up but it was annoying not being able to just hook it up to a charger ...


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

Evo9lution said:


> Chronos, my Evo had eaten the Yellow Top and, as they are a PITA to charge, I went for the ABS 154XD rather than another Yellow Top. Considerably cheaper and more than enough CCA for the Evo or GTR, and easy to charge ...
> 
> Managed to charge the YT and will keep it as a back-up but it was annoying not being able to just hook it up to a charger ...




Can the yellow tops not be conditioned on a ctek? Was thinking of going that route in the future as I want to do the audio upgrade thanks.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

WarrenA said:


> Can the yellow tops not be conditioned on a ctek? Was thinking of going that route in the future as I want to do the audio upgrade thanks.


Here is some information on maintenance charging: https://www.optimabatteries.com/en-us/support/maintenance-storage/battery-maintainer-battery-tender

You can also search how to charge a deeply-discharged (<10.5V) AGM YT battery through that link.


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

misters3 said:


> I've gone for the yuasa from halfords. Can pick up in my lunch hour and fit tomorrow.
> 
> Cash back and trade card brings it in at just about £60. (That's if price match doesn't work)
> 
> Ta


Halfords Yusa goes flat if not driven in 2 weeks, I have one and took it back and even the 2nd one last 2 weeks or its a slow crank. Nothing wrong with the car at all just cheap material that Yusa supplied via Halfords for the masses.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

hsb said:


> Halfords Yusa goes flat if not driven in 2 weeks, I have one and took it back and even the 2nd one last 2 weeks or its a slow crank. Nothing wrong with the car at all just cheap material that Yusa supplied via Halfords for the masses.


Mine was left over Christmas and New Year and then a weeks holiday so maybe 3 or 4 weeks it had not been started. I came to fire it up so I was expecting to be able to notice a slower crank.

It started up straight away and cranked as if it was fully charged.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

hsb said:


> Halfords Yusa goes flat if not driven in 2 weeks, I have one and took it back and even the 2nd one last 2 weeks or its a slow crank. Nothing wrong with the car at all just cheap material that Yusa supplied via Halfords for the masses.


If you look at the specs of the yuasa V the yellow top there's not much in it. Unless I'm missing something in the specs.


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

Yuasa make some of the best batteries you can buy, there's a reason they are OEM fitment on most motorcyles built in Japan..


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

barry P. said:


> They come direct from Advanced Battery Supplies, you can order online and they courier out the following day, definitely much better battery than the Bosch, I have this fitted on my GTR and Evo now.
> Link: https://advancedbatterysupplies.co.uk





Evo9lution said:


> Chronos, my Evo had eaten the Yellow Top and, as they are a PITA to charge, I went for the ABS 154XD rather than another Yellow Top. Considerably cheaper and more than enough CCA for the Evo or GTR, and easy to charge ...
> Managed to charge the YT and will keep it as a back-up but it was annoying not being able to just hook it up to a charger ...


ok did a quick video of the bosch s4 021 cranking from cold, and once fitted the Advanced Battery Supplies 154XD cranking from cold.

bosch s4 021 - bosch s4 021 video

Advanced Battery Supplies 154XD - Advanced Battery Supplies 154XD video

See what you think.... I know which cranks better for me! 154XD


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Update on the 154XD battery, I left my x2 interior lights on above the dash screen for nearly 36 hours by accident, I had put them on saturday evening when removing the gear knob, and only noticed them still on 8am monday morning when going to unlock the car, the car still started fine as well, which I was surprised. must be a decent battery then.


----------



## Nissan GT-R London (Feb 27, 2018)

This may be of interest to some: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/551450-yellow-top-battery-group-buy.html#post5629010


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

misters3 said:


> Tried to use the GTR today and it's dead. Warning light on Ctek.
> 
> New battery needed.
> 
> ...


LITEBLOX are the best by far


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

Reviving an old thread here for some advice... I just got one of the 154XD batteries delivered but the terminals appear to be too small to fit my car, which has much thicker ones... Has anyone else had trouble with this? It seems like a few people on this thread bought them so why doesn't it fit?! Thanks for any advice!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I had teh same issue but thankfully had some spacers knocking around to make it all fit


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

lordretsudo said:


> Reviving an old thread here for some advice... I just got one of the 154XD batteries delivered but the terminals appear to be too small to fit my car, which has much thicker ones... Has anyone else had trouble with this? It seems like a few people on this thread bought them so why doesn't it fit?! Thanks for any advice!


when i bought mine, it came with the larger (if needed)horse shoe type spacers in the box, in a small white sealed packed


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Yes,spacers normally in the delivery but you should be able to get the lead spacers from a decent motor factors.


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies - I knew about wheel spacers, didn't know there were battery spacers too! There doesn't appear to be any included with mine so I will have to try to get some from somewhere...


----------



## A1ex (Jan 21, 2016)

Same problem when Litchfield fitted a new battery. I only found out when i got home and it was showing electrical issues. Both terminals had spacers. One lead was would not tighten down on the termnial.

Was the optima battery a deep cycle one?


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

Just spoken to Advanced Battery Supplies and they have advised that the spacers can be bought from eurocarparts for £2.60 (with discount), item number 412775000 - thought it was worth posting on here in case anyone else has the same issue in the future...


----------

